# Hi there, any germans here working in the hospitality industry



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi folks,

I am looking for people who are currently working for hotels in dubai. I would love to move to dubai and work for one of these prestigous hotels. 
If anyone wants to give me first hand information, i am more than happy to buy you a coffee once I am there ))))

See ya'


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

wacky_german said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am looking for people who are currently working for hotels in dubai. I would love to move to dubai and work for one of these prestigous hotels.
> If anyone wants to give me first hand information, i am more than happy to buy you a coffee once I am there ))))
> ...


You need information about what?


----------



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh sorry, i should have been more specific. Basically I am looking for someone who knows someone.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're looking for a job in the hospitality industry? Did you actually think it would be that easy? It's all about networking and as a hospitality professional, you should know that already.
What department are you looking to join?


----------



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi pam,

That's why I am here  i am looking for a front office position. Are you working in a hotel as well?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No I don't work for A hotel, but I do work for a group of hotels. I don't think you can look for a job on this forum, though there is a classifieds section where you can search for jobs.

Have you tried hotel websites? Our company posts all open positions on their website and no I can't tell you which hotel chain I work for  but we do have over 3600 hotels worldwide.


----------



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

I applied already for several hotels on their career website. But no responses at all. If you are working for an american company, then i know which one it is. ))) i just say 1927 rootbeer stand hahaha. Thanks pam, i will check out the classified section...are you filipino?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, it's the one that started with the rootbeer stand in 1927  and I'm Indian.


----------



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

Haha nice  since when? How is the accommodation they offer for employees?


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I came to this country 7 years ago to work in the 5 star hotel on Shk Zayed Road after I applied directly thru the website, and they conducted 2-3 phone interview. And No, I do not know anyone who know anyone who know someone.  

International hospitality jobs, cruise ship jobs and jobs in Dubai from Catererglobal.com is the best site so far to look for a job. But if you are in the country, there is more chance they will call you for interview. Good luck!


----------



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi amame, thank you. Did you apply from a different country or already when you were in dubai? How long did it take for the company to contact you? Many thanks


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

From what I saw all the hotel jobs are taken by indian's or filipinos. If you are in senior management that is probably the only job worth having as the others will be poorly paid. I am opening an apart hotel and need someone to set stuff up if anyone wants to get in touch


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

wacky_german said:


> Hi amame, thank you. Did you apply from a different country or already when you were in dubai? How long did it take for the company to contact you? Many thanks


For me, it doesn't take long, as Dubai was not so popular at that time. But once I got here, I changed job very often tho, and thru that website. Usually if you have experience in 5 star hotel, big name, they prioritize you for interview. 

Recruitment in this country get really really long. From the day they put the post until the finalize the situation usually take 2-3 months. You need to have time for it too.


----------



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys, it seems like different countries, different processing times hahaha. Ok, i have to live it. So lets wait


----------

